
Eric Schmidt says artificial intelligence is 'starting to see real progress' - mcspecter
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/14/9322555/eric-schmidt-artificial-intelligence-real-progress
======
ankurdhama
Anyone who uses the word AI in any context other than "we don't know it yet"
is just dumb. And people confusing AI with machine learning are dumber.

------
1971genocide
" hey look at me ! my biggest achievement in life has been being a classmate
to bill gates ! Notice me senpai ! Notice me"

